# Canvas



## Rubylux (17. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine frage zu den Canvas. Ich hab schon so Sachen gelesen, wie: 
_Ein Canvas dient im Wesentlichen zur Anzeige von Bildern und Animationen in einer Benutzeroberfläche._

Sind Canvas dann nur für die Ausgabe von Texten und Bildern geeignet, oder kann ich da auch Swing einbinden mit Buttons, Textfeldern, Checkboxen? Ich habe eine Klasse Oberfläche mit einem Menu. Beim klicken eines Menüpunktes soll sich dann ein Canvas öffnen, das einen Großteil des Frames von Oberfläche einnimmt. Beim Klicken eines anderen Menüpunktes soll sich das momentane Canvas schließen und das neue Canvas öffnen. Die Daten der Canvas sollten entsprechend public sein.
Kann mir jmd. einen guten Link schicken, bei dem erklärt wird, wie ich ein Canvas deklariere..

mfg Rubylux


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Nov 2007)

Wenn du mit Swing programmierst, benutzt du JPanel. Canvas gehört zum AWT. Die Komponenten der beiden APIs sollten nicht gemischt werden.


----------



## Rubylux (17. Nov 2007)

Danke für den Tipp..
Ist mir garnicht aufgefallen das zu trennen, als Java-Anfänger ..


----------

